# MarauderX's Maps & Plans Emporium!



## MarauderX (Oct 4, 2004)

Hello all, I am donating my maps to the public for use in your games, and I hope they come in handy.

To use, download and scale to meet your needs if you use them as plans with your minis.  The grid was used at 1"(25mm)=5'(1.5M) for most of them.  

For the rooms without grids, the doors can be measured to be 3'(0.9M) across and scaled to meet anything for your minis or whatever as appropriate.  Most are now pictures of what I have been doing in our game, and I hope it inspires others.  I will be adding in the latest pictures from battles and describing pre-planned strategies and what the party did to survive.  

~MX


----------



## MarauderX (Oct 4, 2004)

First is the bottom level of the Tower of Chautauqua that the players in my game had a good fight in.  Also this was used in the Oct 2nd DC game day this past weekend.


----------



## MarauderX (Oct 4, 2004)

Second floor of the Tower.


----------



## MarauderX (Oct 4, 2004)

Third floor.


----------



## MarauderX (Oct 4, 2004)

Fourth floor.  Used the extra thickness on the exterior walls to hide a secret passage for bad guys to use.  The 'bars' represented paintings on the walls that could see into the room from the secret passages.


----------



## MarauderX (Oct 4, 2004)

Fifth floor.  Lavish BBEG penthouse, with steamy bath, warm rugs and furnishings near the fire, and a Trump-like desk to stand behind and intimidate minions.  Behind the desk could be a huge painting or a map of the surrounding lands.  A few locked, trapped treasure chests, podiums and curtains to hide the big bad plot on the wall, or perhaps they are tapestries.  Also used this at the Oct 2nd DC Game day.


----------



## MarauderX (Oct 4, 2004)

Roof plan.  How do you know the BBEG is really evil?  By the eeevil designs on the roof and skeletal remains on the roof of course!  Included is a podium for holding up books of evil, four torture beds with integral manacles, a secret hatch down and the chimney vent.  Pedstals mounted on the corners could be spires that evil guys use to hang their laundry to dry, or other evil deeds.


----------



## MarauderX (Oct 4, 2004)

*Ambassador's Foyer*

Entry foyer to an elven (or whatever) ambassador's home in a city.  Or perhaps an entryway to a comfy house.  Included are a couple of 3D perspectives.


----------



## MarauderX (Oct 4, 2004)

*Meeting Chamber*

Meeting room with large table and chairs and exterior windows.  Included are some perspectives to see the large 'floating' table.


----------



## MarauderX (Nov 6, 2004)

Ok, so I got a little lazy and put together my latest set of maps with Tact-tiles... here are some pics of them, and I hope they are easy to see and recreate.


----------



## MarauderX (Nov 6, 2004)

Order of Conhenci 2-story row house.


----------



## MarauderX (Nov 6, 2004)

Abandoned tavern of The Crossed Swords with boarded up windows and riverside deck.  For my use, there was a body for the party to discover on the second floor and a nasty troll sleeping in the basement that attacked through the floor of the kitchen.  Perhaps the trapdoor leads down to the river, perhaps to an underground network of tunnels...

And lastly a pic of our mischevious feline who curses my dice.  Fffrrrtt!  Take those 1's with you!


----------



## MarauderX (Dec 13, 2004)

Ship outline used as a ghost ship.  5' grid overlay worked well for me, and I can imagine this would work well as a 'typical' ship.  

Also used in my campaign was this image of the Village of Mestar where the PCs pulled up their river boat to the dock for supplies.  They fought a group of barbarians there, and thought of perhaps bullrushing one of the PCs down the well.  Perhaps next time.


----------



## pogre (Dec 14, 2004)

I like the ship/boat a lot. Thanks for putting these up.


----------



## cmanos (Dec 14, 2004)

MarauderX said:
			
		

> First is the bottom level of the Tower of Chautauqua




Tower of Chautauqua?  Wouldn't be on a lake of the same name, right next to the Park of Palestine and the Athenaum, now, would it??


----------



## MarauderX (Dec 14, 2004)

cmanos said:
			
		

> Tower of Chautauqua?  Wouldn't be on a lake of the same name, right next to the Park of Palestine and the Athenaum, now, would it??




Why, yes, it would be.  I always thought the lake could use a tower, perhaps in the middle of the Institute.  

Being from the region and living and having players in VA, the naming theme I had was not likely to be discovered by them.  Now my cover is blown!  I'll have to switch to another region, one with gorges, say, Ithaca?

On to more pics of my maps:
Ancient fountain with surrounding ruins.


----------



## MarauderX (Jan 7, 2005)

City of Kargam layout, with minimal detail as to the different sections of the city.


----------



## Old One (Jan 8, 2005)

MX,

Some of these look very familiar !  Hope the campaign is going well...keep John S. away from the sugar...and thanks for sharing with the rest of the class...

~ Old One


----------



## MarauderX (Jan 10, 2005)

This was to be a trap with a thick chain strung underwater across the river to catch only the deep draft of the ship they were on.  The druid player saved the day though, and cast Raise Water to propel the ship over the chain and safely down the river, so the map was used for a whole 5 minutes.


----------



## MarauderX (Jan 17, 2005)

A fountain arrangement I ended up not using in lieu of the one above.


----------



## MarauderX (Feb 21, 2005)

*Town of Kyrill*

This was the town's central square where marketers set up wares as long as they paid the right fees to the right gangs.  The town crier shouts the news from the platform in the center as dwarves listen in while watching customers for an easy score.


----------



## MarauderX (Feb 26, 2005)

*Mountain Trail*

The PCs were told to halt by a group of Fharlanghn knights and, well, refused to heed their warning.  What ensued was a fight along a long, narrow path with snow and ice.  The mounted knights had a good chance to charge and the wizard and crossbowman fired away at any open targets from the top of the cabin at the other end.


----------



## MarauderX (Feb 26, 2005)

*Mummy Chamber*

This setup is more of a place of worship, and had the PCs taken off their shoes as requested they might have enjoyed some of the benefits of stepping on the purple-tiled areas.  And the pool was for the air-walking mummy who stood above it in case anyone used fire on him, and he could fall into it the next round to avoid further damage.


----------



## Capellan (Feb 26, 2005)

Hmmm.  Purdy.

*starts downloading*


Thanks for sharing these!


----------



## MarauderX (Feb 27, 2005)

*Keep of Nemirka*

Empty keep with this small mansion in the middle on raised ground.  That glare in the middle is where the party saw a large tiger before it ran away.  The spot looks like a mega will-o-wisp though...


----------



## MarauderX (Mar 9, 2005)

New images for the group, as there is currently a fight underway.

The initiative is:

Thovaas 23
Alex 22
Grimnyr 12
Quentin 11
Cat People 9
Duergar 5
Jerrin 4

Current Dead:  
Cat people - 14
Duergar - 20

Let's see... yes, that lizard-looking thing is exactly as it appears, as it did have a rider at the beginning of the fight.  It is currently doing nothing in the middle of the fight.  The 3 guys with the blue pants are actually beardless and have mammoth jaws and no teeth.  They have some kind of sonic cone attack as well as other divine casting powers, and are currently enlarged.  The blond guy between Thovaas and Quentin is some sort of sergeant, and the 6 other guys are typical shock troops.  All of the duergar are armed with hand axes, except the one next to Quentin, as he had broken his attacking Thovaas's warhorse.  Two of the duergar in front of Jerrin are injured, the blond guy is wounded, and the two near him are also wounded to different degrees.


----------



## MarauderX (Mar 23, 2005)

*Dark Stone Temple*

The temple was laid out where the Rakshasa toward the back was pumping in some nasty goo-like energy to suck the angels dry.  The angels were bled out to fill the channel with blood that was used to animate the pile of dead on the red-stained slab in the center.  Added some worshiping cat-folk onlookers and the large guys towards the entrance are statues that acted as bouncers under the Rakshasa's control.


----------



## Old One (Mar 23, 2005)

MarauderX said:
			
		

> The temple was laid out where the Rakshasa toward the back was pumping in some nasty goo-like energy to suck the angels dry.  The angels were bled out to fill the channel with blood that was used to animate the pile of dead on the red-stained slab in the center.  Added some worshiping cat-folk onlookers and the large guys towards the entrance are statues that acted as bouncers under the Rakshasa's control.




Nice!

~ OO


----------



## MarauderX (Apr 20, 2005)

*Floating stone island*

A fight against a duergar war squad took place on this square island on a lake.  The waterfall poured straight out of the middle of the wall into a pool with a hole at the bottom.  The island floats on the lake, and the accordian-style metal bridge keeps it linked to the edge of the artificial lake.  

The sorcerer duergar scouted from the top of the wall, acting as a lure of sorts.  He had used magic to detect the party long before they got there, and as a result the other three duergar were made invisible.  I had thought to use a grease spell on the bridge, but given that it's 15' wide, it wouldn't have mattered very much.  

After the ambush and ensuing fight, the angels were escorted into the waterfall where they returned to their home realm.  Being enchanted by them for so long, Quentin the shadowdancer nearly followed them until Grimnyr the bard fascinated him.  

What kind of island floats, you ask?  Well, call it magic, or you can take a look at my alma mater's concrete canoe team.


----------



## MarauderX (May 7, 2005)

*Guarded Entrance/Exit*

This wall with two stairways on either side provided a good means for defense.  The vantage point enabled the bad guys to see those who were coming an launch medium and long range spells at them, such as Blindness/Deafness (trying to blind the party archers or deafening the casters or preventing others from hearing bard songs) or Hold Person (to slow down and split the party advance).  Meanwhile a few peons (hyenas and high AC skeletons on leashes) would be able to intercept and harass while the caster, main archer and support tanks fired arrows as they approached for a few rounds.  The tanks at the top were to do death-from-above attacks if the party might surprise me with running straight to the magical gate that they need to go through.  The guy with the leashes also weilded dual dagger-whips to ready actions and use Combat Reflexes to trip them should they try to ignore the melee guys.  

They didn't run for the gate, and to make matters worse (for me, the DM) the bard PC got a Confusion off first to delay the guy holding the leashes and sending two more running around.  The battle lasted quite a while, as the barbarian/bard became fatigued, had his bard song run out, and the confusion finally stopped too.  The paladin got tagged a bit by the tanks as they used Improved Trip and Overrun on him, but his mount really stepped up to help him out.  The druid was foiled from summoning something nasty by the bad guy archer, but that didn't stop him from casting Obscuring Mist to thwart the ranged abilities for those on top of the wall then going ape all over using his longer reach.  The rogue stayed toward the back and found open targets wherever he could.  The shadowdancer even entered the fray despite being outside and not have many shadows to dive into.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 7, 2005)

Nice stuff here!


----------



## Ashy (May 20, 2005)

MarauderX,

Where do you get your cool accessories?  Like the little plastic trees and such...


----------



## MarauderX (May 20, 2005)

Ashy said:
			
		

> MarauderX,
> 
> Where do you get your cool accessories?  Like the little plastic trees and such...




I got a set of plastic animals with trees and fences included for ~$10 USD on ebay.  It works great for the druid player, and I 'figured' that they may be running to some of the things in it as well.  Although there isn't much use for the dire albino cow or petite hippo, it's fun to even consider.


----------



## MarauderX (May 20, 2005)

*Session 33 - Rough brick dungeon*

This features blocks in use with the tact-tiles, and the black areas are solid rock.  The party had climbed a mountain equilavent to Everest to get to the entrance which exhausted only the party druid since he wildshaped, cast Air-walk, then carried everyone up.  A manticore soared around the side and took some shots at them while climbing, forcing the guys with Climb=+suck to make more climb checks when they were hit or tried a dangerous action.  

Once they entered, the action started immediately so as not to give them a breather.  The walls were reddish as the top of the mountain is uncomfortably warm and getting hotter as they go in.  Vision is limited to 15' as the critters they are facing can see four times as far in low-light, which is why they wanted to close to melee so fast.  Also the limited vision is why the whole map is not shown, as they have no idea what awaits them in a probable intersection.  

The shadowdancer walked right into a burning hands trap, then they lost the initiative and he was shot several times with flaming arrows before the druid could cast Resist Energy-fire.  A wall of fire was next, outlined in orange with the flames going inward.  Since the wall is opaque, I figured they would come out one side or another and get tagged by readied actions.  As it stands the group seems to be splitting up a bit, with the barbarian-bard charging to take on a crew by himself.  Good luck with that.


----------



## MarauderX (Jun 3, 2005)

*Session 34*

The group made their way down a long set of steps and wound up in the square room.  There they found symmetrical secret doors behind cabinets on each side.  Attached on each side were cylindrical rooms that attached to one another, and in each they found skinned elven bodies dangling on strange metal rope (thin cable).  There were twenty four round rooms on each side, and each room had twelve bodies hanging in it.  

The elven bodies were in a stasis of sorts, and the players soon concluded that the strange armor the dragon-men were wearing was made out of the elven skins, which is why they were so hard to kill.  Ironically enough it was the paladin that had mutilated the hide-like armor so that it couldn't be used again, which directly translated to the recent wounds the elven bodies now had.  

They had only encountered three of them with the armor, and only three of the forty-eight rooms had mutilated bodies, meaning that there may be another forty-five critters wearing something similar.  So they did what any party looking for an edge over the bad guys would do - they systemmatically killed the unmaimed 540 suspended elves.

Shown is only one of the cylindrical rooms with a grate in the center.  The room had a slightly bowled floor to prevent the blood from pooling anywhere.


----------



## MarauderX (Jun 3, 2005)

Here we have a pool of lava with floating stone islands, walkways and the like.  The party shadowdancer appeared at one end to take a look at what was going on, and here is what he saw.  

The walkway began to recede as soon as they began.  It would sink slowly into the lava, and the only other avenue besides retreat was to cross to an opening at the end of the path.  The black tiles were safe while the red and orange tiles on the path did damage and required a reflex save or move at 1/2 speed due to blistering feet.  I anticipated the party either running the gauntlet straight along the path or they would deal with the bad guys then airwalk to the exit.  They choose the latter, and I had considered more and more critters showing up to attack them to get them to move it along(fiendish manticores aloft and fire salamanders below), but the dragon didn't want to sacrifice any more of her resources to them.  

On each of the larger stone islands there was a sorcerer, cleric and a large fighter.  Using Enlarge the fighters became huge so they could bull rush or grapple then jump into the lava since they were immune to it.  I thought of using the big guys to bull rush the party off of the walkway, but they didn't go for it.  The narrow stone bridge allowed the bad guys to walk from one island to the other and also blocked the use of a mount on tile walkway (paladin on warhorse).  Fire spells were in abundance, and it was a good thing the party used mass resistance.  At first a few of them charged in, but then they started to get beat on a little so they retreated.  The baddies used a wall of fire to block them out.  

After a quick breather, both the party and the bad guys had buffed themselves up nicely.  Then the wall of fire went down, and the baddies launched fireballs up the corridor where the party was hiding.  After two rounds of them, the party came out swinging.  The bad guy sorcerers used pyrotechnics on the lava to spit up some sparks to blind all but the druid, and he guided his summoned critters to victory.  

The fight was 17 rounds long, and by this time the tile bridge had sunk into the lava completely.  They used air walk to make it over without getting burned.


----------



## Brother MacLaren (Jun 3, 2005)

MarauderX said:
			
		

> So they did what any party looking for an edge over the bad guys would do - they systemmatically killed the unmaimed 540 suspended elves.



Hey!  Those elves were already dead.  We cut one down and tried to heal him, but Cure Light Wounds left scorch marks instead.  Conclusion: they were undead.  As we don't have the means to reverse such a condition, we freed their souls from torment.


----------



## MarauderX (Jun 4, 2005)

Brother MacLaren said:
			
		

> Hey!  Those elves were already dead.  We cut one down and tried to heal him, but Cure Light Wounds left scorch marks instead.  Conclusion: they were undead.  As we don't have the means to reverse such a condition, we freed their souls from torment.




Heheh, true, and even turned a substantial portion of them.


----------



## MarauderX (Jun 22, 2005)

*Dragon's Lair*

I got to thinking that a red dragon (3000+ years old) might have some time to think about his home.  So she made it in the middle of a mountain with tube-like tunnels that would lead to a lake of lava.  In the center of the lake was a spire with an archway that opens up to the chamber pictured.  

The dragon sits staring into the orb in an effort to witness events as they unfold while still cataloging the people, places and magic items involved and calculating which strings to pull next.  Her throne is made of solid gold, molded from collected treasures.  The throne's size ensures that the cleverest of thieves couldn't steal a meager portion without her knowing and moving the whole thing would be impossible.  The lava in the middle of the room was where the scrying dragon would sometimes display what she saw in the orb.  Also it was the only route out of the chamber once she had sealed up the archway via magic.  

This map wasn't used in a battle with my group, but as a scene in which the PCs spent many months training and waiting out the winter.  This left plenty of time for temptation - note the two succubi hanging out with two of the PCs.


----------



## MarauderX (Jul 4, 2005)

A dungeon for the ransacking.

Follow up 1:  Duergar used a fire then 5' step approach in pairs along the other alcoves to get off 8 crossbow shots down the hall without hitting one another.  After a few rounds of this they ducked into the first of the square rooms.  The party found a juicy mummy hanging taught, strapped at the hands and feet to the ceiling and floor and overcame the fear effect in the room.  

The 'cathedral' area housed a pile (66) of humans and duergar kneeling and humming in worship of some less-than-good god.  At the end was a trio that was leading the proceedings on a glowing dias.  

In the room with the curved alcoves, statues stand motionless.  Perhaps there is something more to them, perhaps not.


----------



## Razz0putin (Jul 5, 2005)

thank you sir this stuff is really good


----------



## MarauderX (Aug 3, 2005)

*Spinning Room Digester Trap*

The party entered the round room on the end and noticed it had a glassy finish to it.  Inevitably touched the counsel in the center.  With that the double doors closed and the room began turning until it reached 180 degrees, as they had activated the trap by pressing the wrong buttons.  The opening was dark, then sprays of acid shot out of the opening to douse most of the party.  

I added a spider climb ability to differently shaped digesters so that they could all move along the walls and ceiling to get out of each others' way.  The lower area was a holding tank for them to scramble around in with their higher movement rates.  Bars separated the lower from the upper area where trainers could feed them.  Victims would be strapped to one of the three posts where the digesters could spray them.  The targets would dissolve then drain down the channels to the lower portion where the digesters could feed.


----------



## MarauderX (Aug 7, 2005)

This column-studded room had strange tentacles with feather-like tips protruding from something hiding among the columns.  The party didn't investigate further, but instead began chopping and eventually firewalling the opening to prevent more of the strange tentacles from dragging them in.  The brown circles represent the terracota bases around each of the columns, kind of like the columns you might find at the National Building Museum - www.nbm.org.


----------



## MarauderX (Aug 12, 2005)

*Session 38 Continued*

The corridor had a ballista for defense that when fired was trailed by a copper wire.  When the massive bolt hit something, electricity surged down the wire, frying everything around it like a lightning bolt, doubly by the target that was hit by the bolt.  

This room had two stairways that led upward seemingly to nowhere.  Below two panels awaited secret codes to activate the stairs so that they would swivel into the center.  Once there a swirling dark portal 20' up from the floor opened and extended a landing of whispy blackness onto the top of the stairs.


----------



## MarauderX (Sep 4, 2005)

*Session 39*

A one-way gate led the group to this hide-away for a dragon.  Slightly peeved, the dragon fought the group before attempting to escape through a water-filled tunnel.  On the black alter was a book of 'dire evil' the dragon was reading out of to learn the lost recipe for elf tartare.


----------

